# bamboo



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey can i put bamboo in my tank or my betta bowl
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=betta+bamboo&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N

http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0408.php


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It will work emerged but not submerged. A Betta bowl or terrarium is the better choices.


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok thanx


----------

